# Insight in the rigors of custom fab



## Esscueonly (Nov 25, 2021)

My buddy, Dan Ungaro, has posted a new build video with some insights into a complex custom process. Check it out if you have half an hour and if you're in the Colorado Springs area go see him if you're in the market for fine craftsmanship...


----------

